# Does anyone know the title/artist of this Gospel Song???



## MsDeeD (Apr 17, 2009)

I heard this gospel song on the radio the other day and it really touched me. Of course they never gave the name of the song or the gospel artists. So I was hoping someone here may know who sings this beautiful song. I did however find the Lyrics online but have yet to find who sings it. Here's how it goes:

*Chorus:*
I love you so and I’m never gonna let you go
Holding on to your hand 
Though sometimes I don’t understand
Tears I cry night and day 
But I’m gonna trust you anyway 
Because you love me and I love you too

*Verse 1:*
Been in church all my life
Sometimes all I find is strife
Thought I’d have friends until the end
Sometimes alone is all I’ve been
Tears I cry night and day
But God has always made a way
Because He loves me and I love Him too

*Repeat chorus:*
I love you so and I’m never gonna let you go
Holding on to your hand 
Though sometimes I don’t understand
Tears I cry night and day 
But I’m gonna trust you anyway 
Because you love me and I love you too:

*Verse 2:*
I lost my job after 14 years 
It left me living in fear
Didn’t know how to pay my bills
But in His word He said keep still
Tears I cry night and day
But God has always made a way
Because He loves me and I love Him too

*Repeat chorus:*
I love you so and I’m never gonna let you go
Holding on to your hand 
Though sometimes I don’t understand
Tears I cry night and day 
But I’m gonna trust you anyway 
Because you love me and I love you too

*Verse 3:*
Lost my home family and job
And my life is so very hard
I tried my best to stand the test
Then God came and gave me rest
Tears I cry night and day
But God has always made a way
Because He loves me and I love Him too

*Repeat chorus:*
I love you so and I’m never gonna let you go
Holding on to your hand 
Though sometimes I don’t understand
Tears I cry night and day 
But I’m gonna trust you anyway 
Because you love me and I love you too
_________________________________

Is anyone familiar with this song/artists??? I would love to find out so I can purchase it.
Thanks,


----------



## Sweet C (Apr 17, 2009)

it is called "A Testimony" by Rodnie Bryant and CCMC from the album: My Father's Business on Tyscot Records


----------



## MsDeeD (Apr 17, 2009)

Sweet C,
You just made my day .   Thank you so much!!!


----------

